# Brown Rice



## Danny56 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hi Due To A Medical Condition My Doctor Advised Me To Eat Brown Rice Which i Enjoy Eating Other Than Butter Or Margarine What Can i Add To My Brown Rice To Give it A Taste Thats Pleasing To My Taste And Will Not Add To My Condition The Medical Condition i Have is A High Build-Up Of Uric Acid Which Lead To Gout Which is Very Painful Thanks For And information On This And Happy New Year To All!*


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2010)

Danny, try lightly frying your rice then pouring some broth over it and letting it absorb that instead of plain water. You can also use a bit of wine (although I'm not sure if that would exacerbate the gout) or some tomato juice.


----------



## HNLute (Jan 3, 2010)

Brown rice is easy to use and easy to eat as well, delicious as a side dish!  Add diced onion, celery, diced bacon and do as the administrator suggested, use vegetable, chicken or beef stock as the liquid.  Good Luck and Good Cooking to you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2010)

Danny, since I know nothing about gout I hope I am not giving advice that aggravates it.

After the rice is cooked something as simple as diced spring oniion (green onion), both green part and white, gives great flavor.  Diced dried dates and apricots could also be good with some cut up already cooked chicken chunks...meal all in one bowl (sauteed shrimp can also be added instead of the chicken).  Make a sweeter style vinaigrette and drizzle over.  Could be served warm or room temp.


Good luck and let us know if you need more recipes or suggestions.


----------



## HNLute (Jan 3, 2010)

Danny, I have gout and have had it for many, many years.  I take Colcochine daily as well as other drugs for my heart condition.  My gout is exacerbated by the simple NON-act of drinking sufficient water each day...8 glasses is the minimum!  That and you need to watch the intake of various fish, ie: sardines, anchovies, shellfish (mussels especially for me) and if I do eat these items I drink water til I have to pee.  Your urine should NOT be dark yellow, it should be nearly clear of all color.  Cherry juice does help once you have an attack, why is not known.  I am under study on a program thru Boston University, you might want to go to their site and see if you can get info from them.  Once you begin to get symptoms...drink water like it was the only thing available to you!  Red wine is good in small doses, couple of glasses a day.  Beer is likewise.  Salt has nothing to do with it.  Good Luck and Good Eating!


----------



## Janet H (Jan 3, 2010)

I second Alix's recommendation to toast your rice in a pan before adding cooking liquid.  I usually toast in a little olive oil, on a fairly high heat, stirring constantly till about 30 percent of the rice has a golden color - then add water and cook.  Brown rice has more flavor than many white rices and is the preferred rice at my house.


----------

